# Pegasus Bridge The Movie



## Blackadder1916 (15 Jan 2016)

Came across this. Looks interesting.

http://pegasusbridgethemovie.com/







The image is from its Facebook page.


> A feature film covering the true events of the capture of what would become known as Pegasus Bridge in Normandy . . .


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Jan 2016)

Certainly does. I notice their intent to stay true to the story. Minimal CGI, and no fictional characters. Good on them if they can achieve that.


----------

